# Tool pouch thread



## nodnarb

Looked back about 6 months and didnt see a post your pouch and whats in it thread. You can always tell some things about people when you see their pouches Jzx

and ive always found it interesting go see whats in them. 

This set is about 8 months old, most of my tools and pouches were stolen about that time.










Thats a belt from the army navy store, its thicker than your average cheapo belt and is surprisingly sturdy. Set me back $5 usd, its about 6 months in of daily use. The awp "leather" one I had bought with these pouches was some pleather laminated over 2-3 times. It tore up quick.

I added a cordless hook with a scrap heavy gauge track on both sides of leather and a #10 framing screw in it. Has held on great for months, my original way of attaching it with a self tapping 1 1/4 broke out. The #10 ought to work just fine.









Also added a piece of light gauge folded into the shape of my linemans to keep them in place. My old pouches stretched out in that spot and they would slip down with hardly any handle to grab. Other than that I added some surgical rubber tubing attached with electrical tape to the hammer holders so I dont rattle quite as much. Have also wrapped them with copper wire in the past, that dulls the sound well too. 









Plan on buying a bobs leather pouch next, my nail bag is holding up well and is of quality leather. The actual tool pouch leaves some to be desired, its made by "tool pro". A cheap supply house special. 

For normal days or rocking i keep these tools on me (pictured):

Rasp, Jab saw, Hook bill, fixed knife, linemans, circle cutter, tape measure, 6 in 1, electrical tape, a long shaft, a 6" wrench, speed square and a stone. Other than pencils and a sharpie thats pretty much it. Adj accordingly for special jobs.

Edit: SORRY for huge pics, my phone uploads them as such and im having trouble scaling them down.


----------



## moore

That's the biggest tape rule Iv'e ever seen!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## keke

moore said:


> That's the biggest tape rule Iv'e ever seen!!!!!!:yes:


i'm pretty sure it's only 8m long, if it's seems huge it's only a illusion


----------



## MrWillys

I used the same pouch my whole career. Yes, it wore out and I bought new ones. I carried 2 knifes when I was doing houses, so I didn't have to stop and sharpen. We always used a stone to sharpen them. Tin snips cut cornerbead, studs, and I always used a 10 ounce Plumb box hatchet from the time I was 12.


----------



## moore

I rarely put my tape on the clip thingy ..I always keep it in my nail pouch..I use a 2 bagger one for nails the other for screws.


----------



## nodnarb

moore said:


> I rarely put my tape on the clip thingy ..I always keep it in my nail pouch..I use a 2 bagger one for nails the other for screws.


I dont keep it there long! Its usually in my hand.

Ive had other pouches with weaker clips, but this one is sturdy so it stays on well. Im actually left handed so the tapes a lot handier on my right. I use a lot of tools in right hand but left does the cutting.


----------



## nodnarb

moore said:


> I rarely put my tape on the clip thingy ..I always keep it in my nail pouch..I use a 2 bagger one for nails the other for screws.


I dont keep it there long! Its usually in my hand.

Ive had other pouches with weaker clips, but this one is sturdy so it stays on well. Im actually left handed so the tapes a lot handier on my right. I use a lot of tools in right hand but left does the cutting. 

The tapes a fat max 16ft. They have a great standout for framing. A little different to cut with.



MrWillys said:


> We always used a stone to sharpen them. Tin snips cut cornerbead, studs, and I always used a 10 ounce Plumb box hatchet from the time I was 12.


Humping rock at 12?! I do not envy you.


----------



## MrWillys

nodnarb said:


> Humping rock at 12?! I do not envy you.


I got drug off to work at an early age to keep me out of moms hair. I'd sleep in the bathtub until they'd get the ceiling up, and draw lines on bottom sheets with a T-square and practice nailing. I'd scrap houses out, and eventually they let me hang closets. 1 closet could keep me busy almost all day and out of the way. By 14 I nailed off my first house, and the next day I got to work for the taper running a nail spotter over my nails. I even picked up nails with this big magnet, so it was anything to keep an active kid busy. I got $1 a day until 15, and then I got $5. 1st payroll check at 16 stocking board, and that kicked my butt, and toughened me up.
Had my own lunch box, and my own bags with a short handled axe. When I started at 18 I already had a pretty good idea of what to do, I just had to get good. In less than 2 years I was getting half the split of the piecework. Good ole Union protection in the West. Bust your ass and you'll make more than wages. Otherwise, you make less.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I got drug off to work at an early age to keep me out of moms hair. I'd sleep in the bathtub until they'd get the ceiling up, and draw lines on bottom sheets with a T-square and practice nailing. I'd scrap houses out, and eventually they let me hang closets. 1 closet could keep me busy almost all day and out of the way. By 14 I nailed off my first house, and the next day I got to work for the taper running a nail spotter over my nails. I even picked up nails with this big magnet, so it was anything to keep an active kid busy. I got $1 a day until 15, and then I got $5. 1st payroll check at 16 stocking board, and that kicked my butt, and toughened me up.
> Had my own lunch box, and my own bags with a short handled axe. When I started at 18 I already had a pretty good idea of what to do, I just had to get good. In less than 2 years I was getting half the split of the piecework. Good ole Union protection in the West. Bust your ass and you'll make more than wages. Otherwise, you make less.



I started off pretty much the same way. [double nails!]

I remember [never forget] My Dad pulls up the drive and looks at me and says WTF!! The oak tree at the end of the sidewalk was silver from 5 feet up...My kid brother found a hatchet and a box of ring shanks and went to town! With the sun shinning down on that tree It was a pretty site!! My Dad just walked around the tree with a smile on his face....He said. '' Well.. he set every one of them just right!''


----------



## evolve991

what's with the roofing hammer  
I like the Fatmax 25'. Real Drywaller pouches are hard to find, they always wanna sell me an Electricians pouch


----------



## nodnarb

evolve991 said:


> what's with the roofing hammer
> I like the Fatmax 25'. Real Drywaller pouches are hard to find, they always wanna sell me an Electricians pouch


Most guys around my neck if woods are bewildered I can cut with the fat max. I keep the 25' for framing. Got a fair nick in my 16' its going to be out soon. Gunna go back to powerlocks till HD has another sale.

Post your pouch! Im still waiting for someone to have something weird. I guess im the weirdo with a hookbill for time being. Commercial guys are usually the guys with random BS in their pouches. A buddy of mine carries a centerpunch with him all the time for doors and whatnot. Hoping for more than rasp, knife, tape and snips.

Check out amazon for pouches, they sell them cheap. Avoid the CLC ones though, leather seems good but I broke the damned hammer hanger on it in two weeks! :furious:

Dont know how either!


----------



## scottktmrider

How do you guys cut drywall with the fat max? I just bought my first one awhile back. I love it for carpenter work but I can't cut drywall with the gigantic clip on it. I have to break out my Stanley powerloc for hanging board
And I have a regular drywall pouch like the ones above and couldn't get used to it because it doesn't have a pencil slot.And when I put my tape in my left hand I have to reach over to get my pencil out of my screw pouch on the left.old habits are hard to break I guess


----------



## MrWillys

evolve991 said:


> what's with the roofing hammer
> I like the Fatmax 25'. Real Drywaller pouches are hard to find, they always wanna sell me an Electricians pouch


The hatchet shown in my avatar is a 10 ounce plumb box hatchet, and is very light. These were never used by roofers, and was handed down by my father. Wallboard had come out with the round headed axe prior to me starting, but mine was used by Lathers, and hangars at least on the West coast for years. Mine is even lighter than a Wallboard. I've gotten very good at rehandling these myself, but they've gotten hard to find. I have one extra, but haven't worked in a few years now.

The Roofers I remember that hand nailed had one similar, but had a blade for cutting asphalt shingles with holes along the top edge of the blade. When I started in the trade roofs were still being nailed by hand.

I was able to buy drywall pouches at Ames Taping tool. You should be able to still get them fro www.lwsupply.com


----------



## MrWillys

scottktmrider said:


> How do you guys cut drywall with the fat max? I just bought my first one awhile back. I love it for carpenter work but I can't cut drywall with the gigantic clip on it. I have to break out my Stanley powerloc for hanging board
> And I have a regular drywall pouch like the ones above and couldn't get used to it because it doesn't have a pencil slot.And when I put my tape in my left hand I have to reach over to get my pencil out of my screw pouch on the left.old habits are hard to break I guess


Use whatever works for you. I started with a 16' Stanley powerloc, and retired with a 30' due to commercial layout.


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> what's with the roofing hammer
> I like the Fatmax 25'. Real Drywaller pouches are hard to find, they always wanna sell me an Electricians pouch


That's a plump [a drywall hatchet] PLEASE don't tell me you use a round headed eastwing !!


----------



## gazman

Dont you like these Moore? Why?


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Dont you like these Moore? Why?


Heads too big. They leave really bad egg holes. I just never cared for em.


----------



## gordie

lol i love my estwing ive seen the plum hatchets at drywall supplyers but stick with my estwing . That being said ive only use nails once when i worked alongside a couple off guys that used them they made it seem so much easier not having to cxarrie there screw guns for tacking and also for piecing off.:thumbup:

but when i went and grabbed a fist full of nails from them emptied out a bag for them , off to the races i went. well crap turns out i suck with nails dont sink them in one wack turns out guys who use nails boarded for a long time, got the skill a long time before the ever got to cut drywall kind of how i got good with a gun. I just laughed and emptied my pouch back to just using screws, was a good laugh for all of us including my grunt. im sure the tapers are glad to know im sticking with what i know.

so my hatchet is for smashing sh#t, scraping edges, and checking screws in corners the head is perfect for that if you hear a click it aint sunk


----------



## evolve991

Fat Max- My big fat thumb rests along the clip perfectly. I just bought one with the magnetic tip and it holds my knife blade in place 

Yup I love my Estwing! I've got the long handled one ,bought it off a hanger who hated it. That extra few inches helps my slight height deficiency. We haven't nailed fields in a looooong time so no egg craters. In fact we dont even nail tops or tack ceilings anymore. I've eaten my long ago words " You can't run ceilings without tacking!"....a few big jobs with heavy gauge metal ceilings changed that. 

I get all my tool pouches from Ames. Screw pouches wherever I see a decent one, usually the 4 pouch deal. I made a gun clip out of HVAC strap behind my tool pouch for my Max12 cordless. Speaking of cordless.....DO any of you guys use them and what kind of bit tip do you use? I've tried Dewalt,Bosch,Vermont and a few others...only one that's half decent is some off the wall Ivy Classics tip. I'm talking about the countersink bell type tips. Most won't hold the screws and I'm talking Grabbers and Scorpions. 

My tool pouch isn't all that wierd at the moment but over the years on certain jobs I've had all sorts of wierd sh*t in it. Used to have half a sprinkler cover with a 2" nail poked thru the middle.
My brother has a clamp,2 screwdrivers, a pair of needlenose and whatever else he feels like putting in his screw pouch. Then he loads up WAY too many screws and growls about how his hips hurt by the end of the day:blink: Hardhead.......



For a while we had a 6 foot level and an 8 lb sledge we'd carry in....builders would freak!! " What's THAT for?!?" We'd smile and say "adjustments" :thumbup: Someone stole both along the way. 
Another oddball thing is our cheater boards- 2"x12"x40" with a 4x4 and a 2x4 on each end- we reach 11' flat ceilings with those and our long legs or we use them for 7' ceilings and bulkheads. We HATE when we have to use 5' scaffold for less than 12' ceilings so they cover that in-between height.

I'll get some pics of our arsenal soon


----------



## evolve991

gordie said:


> lol i love my estwing ive seen the plum hatchets at drywall supplyers but stick with my estwing . That being said ive only use nails once when i worked alongside a couple off guys that used them they made it seem so much easier not having to cxarrie there screw guns for tacking and also for piecing off.:thumbup:
> 
> but when i went and grabbed a fist full of nails from them emptied out a bag for them , off to the races i went. well crap turns out i suck with nails dont sink them in one wack turns out guys who use nails boarded for a long time, got the skill a long time before the ever got to cut drywall kind of how i got good with a gun. I just laughed and emptied my pouch back to just using screws, was a good laugh for all of us including my grunt. im sure the tapers are glad to know im sticking with what i know.
> 
> so my hatchet is for smashing sh#t, scraping edges, and checking screws in corners the head is perfect for that if you hear a click it aint sunk


 
When I started hanging it was ALL nail on. I nailed for years and never sunk them in one hit! THATS how you get craters! The best I ever got was Tack Drive Set for consistently good nails. You used to be able to tell a rookie hanger by the purple thumbs..I could spot'em across the bar :yes: Now my Estwing does the same as yours. That reminds me I gotta grind my hatchet sharp again.


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> For a while we had a 6 foot level and an 8 lb sledge we'd carry in....builders would freak!! " what's that for?!?" we'd smile and say "adjustments"


lol!!!!


----------



## gordie

evolve991 said:


> Fat Max- My big fat thumb rests along the clip perfectly. I just bought one with the magnetic tip and it holds my knife blade in place
> 
> Yup I love my Estwing! I've got the long handled one ,bought it off a hanger who hated it. That extra few inches helps my slight height deficiency. We haven't nailed fields in a looooong time so no egg craters. In fact we dont even nail tops or tack ceilings anymore. I've eaten my long ago words " You can't run ceilings without tacking!"....a few big jobs with heavy gauge metal ceilings changed that.
> 
> I get all my tool pouches from Ames. Screw pouches wherever I see a decent one, usually the 4 pouch deal. I made a gun clip out of HVAC strap behind my tool pouch for my Max12 cordless. Speaking of cordless.....DO any of you guys use them and what kind of bit tip do you use? I've tried Dewalt,Bosch,Vermont and a few others...only one that's half decent is some off the wall Ivy Classics tip. I'm talking about the countersink bell type tips. Most won't hold the screws and I'm talking Grabbers and Scorpions.
> 
> My tool pouch isn't all that wierd at the moment but over the years on certain jobs I've had all sorts of wierd sh*t in it. Used to have half a sprinkler cover with a 2" nail poked thru the middle.
> My brother has a clamp,2 screwdrivers, a pair of needlenose and whatever else he feels like putting in his screw pouch. Then he loads up WAY too many screws and growls about how his hips hurt by the end of the day:blink: Hardhead.......
> 
> 
> 
> For a while we had a 6 foot level and an 8 lb sledge we'd carry in....builders would freak!! " What's THAT for?!?" We'd smile and say "adjustments" :thumbup: Someone stole both along the way.
> Another oddball thing is our cheater boards- 2"x12"x40" with a 4x4 and a 2x4 on each end- we reach 11' flat ceilings with those and our long legs or we use them for 7' ceilings and bulkheads. We HATE when we have to use 5' scaffold for less than 12' ceilings so they cover that in-between height.
> 
> I'll get some pics of our arsenal soon



hilti makes two kinds of bits the standard just like grabbers and the kind you will find in a new gun they have a dimond shape in my opinion there the best they are called dimond points i will try to dig mine up and post a pick i seen dewalt is making them as well screws sit exellent on them and they last forever


----------



## MrWillys

gordie said:


> hilti makes two kinds of bits the standard just like grabbers and the kind you will find in a new gun they have a dimond shape in my opinion there the best they are called dimond points i will try to dig mine up and post a pick i seen dewalt is making them as well screws sit exellent on them and they last forever


This is interesting, because I always hated the Hilti bits. Maybe I was using the wrong ones. I wouls go out of my way to buy Grabber #2's? Funny how our perceptions can be so different.

I did like Hilti, because I could order stuff and it would arrive the following day!


----------



## evolve991

My brother has a stash of Grabber bits. I'm talking about the "adapter" type bits...y'know the ones with the ring on them? For cordless drills/impacts that have no nosecone/clutch. I swear I saw a clutch adapter online a while back but can't find it now :confused1: 
I tried 'regular' bits and just letting off the trigger to countersink without letting them break the paper but _that _was a joke :jester:
My bro started yelling at me for frakkin up the screw patterns, he's the main screw man and he's anal about every screw being perfect. 
He refuses to use anything but his new Dewalt corded gun.


----------



## nodnarb

evolve991 said:


> My brother has a stash of Grabber bits. I'm talking about the "adapter" type bits...y'know the ones with the ring on them? For cordless drills/impacts that have no nosecone/clutch. I swear I saw a clutch adapter online a while back but can't find it now :confused1:
> I tried 'regular' bits and just letting off the trigger to countersink without letting them break the paper but _that _was a joke :jester:
> My bro started yelling at me for frakkin up the screw patterns, he's the main screw man and he's anal about every screw being perfect.
> He refuses to use anything but his new Dewalt corded gun.


Oh the "dimplers"!! I like to use the kobalt one if I have too, you can take the ring/cone off so its a normal shaft as well. It works well, ive been doing a lot of office finishout and had to hang a TON of rock with a cordless. Broke down and bought a used dewalt 12v screwgun. Its old and not as nice as say the new makitas or hilti cordless guns but it blows those dimplers out of the water!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Here's my drywall hanging rig. Just a simple set up.


----------



## nodnarb

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Here's my drywall hanging rig. Just a simple set up.


Thats the funniest little pouch ive ever seen!! Its pretty sweet if all you are doing is humping rock.. 

Whered you get it? Ive been toying with the idea of having a framing ect and just drywall pouch without all the extra BS and that looks like just the thing.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

That tool pouch isn't on the market. I've tried every drywaller tool pouch available and haven't been happy with their size or format. I wanted one that holds just a knife, rasp, saw and hammer laid out in that fashion.
So, I made my own.


----------



## nodnarb

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That tool pouch isn't on the market. I've tried every drywaller tool pouch available and haven't been happy with their size or format. I wanted one that holds just a knife, rasp, saw and hammer laid out in that fashion.
> So, I made my own.


Neat! How did you go about it, as far as tools. Ive toyed with the idea myself but have never done any leather work to speak of. Aside from patching and wiring old ones together!!


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Here's my drywall hanging rig. Just a simple set up.


So ya did make it! Get to try it out yet?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/home/home.aspx

I don't know where you live but if you can find your way to a Tandy leather they'll have all you need,,, except a hammer loop, I took it off an old pouch. You need a rotary punch, mini punch set, 7/16 tubular rivets, tubular rivet setter, and leather to the desired weight,,,, I used a heavy 8 or 9 ounce piece of a front shoulder I bought. Most pouches are around 5 oz. leather.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> So ya did make it! Get to try it out yet?


:yes: Quite a bit, It could use a little tweaking but it ain't bad.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That tool pouch isn't on the market. I've tried every drywaller tool pouch available and haven't been happy with their size or format. I wanted one that holds just a knife, rasp, saw and hammer laid out in that fashion.
> So, I made my own.


What's the rasp for?:whistling2:


----------



## nodnarb

moore said:


> What's the rasp for?:whistling2:


Side job at olive garden


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> What's the rasp for?:whistling2:


National and CertainTeed 5/8


----------



## gazman

Hey PA and Fr8, don't you blokes work together any more?


----------



## fr8train

The work around here pretty much dried up for the time being. So we are scattered to the winds looking for work. I turned up a builder, but it's all "small" jobs so far. PA has been doing some other stuff, trim, drop ceiling, etc etc. "Lots of work coming"... But we all know how that goes.


----------



## scottktmrider

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Here's my drywall hanging rig. Just a simple set up.


It's so cute
Sometimes I wish I could get by with something that light but I work comm so I need 6 different screws and all the other crap. might save me carrying 30 pounds all day.
I've seen floor layers that have one that they just use for a knife and a couple other small items, you might check them out


----------



## nodnarb

scottktmrider said:


> It's so cute
> Sometimes I wish I could get by with something that light but I work comm so I need 6 different screws and all the other crap. might save me carrying 30 pounds all day.
> I've seen floor layers that have one that they just use for a knife and a couple other small items, you might check them out


I know how you feel. Ive got a four bagger screw pouch and often have to put on a cheapo nail apron over it! Contemplating using tie wire or trying to pop rivet ANOTHER pouch on my bags anyways!! 

I was thinking about getting a little pouch like that for the days when you one side. I ditch all my other tools anyways on those days. Ive also been toying with the idea of those little pocket maintenence pouches for ceilings, all i need is generally a punch, pop rivet tool and snips use that in conjunction with a cheapo canvas nail apron and im 20 lbs lighter!!


----------



## evolve991

P.A. ROCKER said:


> National and CertainTeed 5/8


 
:thumbup: Yup it's for leveling the grades of rip-rap edges on rips with these brands. Don't use it on USG, it takes a 1/4" off fast!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> Hey PA and Fr8, don't you blokes work together any more?


What fr8 said and the fact that my right wrist can't take the constant pressure of running a taping knife any longer. I'm trying to avoid having wrist surgery. After a day of finishing, the tendons running to my thumb and to my little finger flair up as bad as having an abscess tooth.
The funny thing about it is I got into finish work because it would be easier on my body as I got older. :no: My plan was to get away from the heavy lifting ( as a hanger ) to keep from tearing up my joints but the finishing causes more wear than I anticipated.
I started helping a finish trim guy a couple weeks ago and hanging rock when there is work available. 
I must admit, I make better money trimming houses and my clothes stay clean, the whif likes that.
Most of my work load over the last fifteen years has been finishing drywall, finding new sources of work can be a bit difficult when contractors try to keep you where they want you.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

scottktmrider said:


> It's so cute
> Sometimes I wish I could get by with something that light but I work comm so I need 6 different screws and all the other crap. might save me carrying 30 pounds all day.
> I've seen floor layers that have one that they just use for a knife and a couple other small items, you might check them out


Thanks for the thought but I'm stocked up. Before too long I'll have a custom bag for everything I do. I got about 12 sq ft of hide and there's more where that came from.


----------



## moore

I Have the same right hand PA. Left shoulder's kinda fkd too.

If I bump my trigger finger knuckle on something.... Not cool!


----------



## moore

http://www.webmd.com/osteoarthritis/guide/trigger-finger


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I had trigger finger in my left ring finger a couple years ago. Sometimes it took my other hand to open it up. A friend told me the only way to get rid of it was surgery but I done wore it away, it don't hang up no more. Give it a year or two.:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I had trigger finger in my left ring finger a couple years ago. Sometimes it took my other hand to open it up. A friend told me the only way to get rid of it was surgery but I done wore it away, it don't hang up no more. Give it a year or two.:yes:


You need to soak it in cider!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

How do you think I fixed it?:thumbup:


----------



## moore

View attachment 10446
I held on to this old Goldblatt as long as I could ! :thumbsup:


To some It may just look like a piece of leather . But I consider It an old Warrior that deserves It's praise!


----------



## nodnarb

moore said:


> View attachment 10446
> I held on to this old Goldblatt as long as I could ! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> To some It may just look like a piece of leather . But I consider It an old Warrior that deserves It's praise!


Add a few pop rivets and dabs of super glue and it looks like my old mans pouch, I bought him a occidental pouch (nicer than my own by far!) and he insists on using his old one. "Its still good!!!!!!" Hahaha


----------



## drywallmike08

My first set of bags I call the legacy bags. Every time I get new guys they use them till they can buy they're own. It pisses some guys off cuz I'm a lefty. I make them wear em backwards


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

My tool belt is breaking down so I decided to make a couple.
A bit fancy but what the h#ll.
One more to go.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Can't forget the horses


----------



## nodnarb

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Can't forget the horses


Might have to contract you to make me a bag! Been doing a lot of ceilings lately and find myself completely changing my set ups to accomodate my work. Or make it a lot lighter since ill be up on stilts all damn day.

Need space for tape , plier punch, cheapo arrow riveter, knife and 9"linemans. Been thinking about snagging a cheap maintence clip on pouch but havent found one deep enough for riveter and punch to stay in well. Carry a little hd apron for rivets.

Need to lighten up my load mang! 

Should start up a sidejob making little custom pouches. Im sure a number of residential guys would love to have a little pouch like you posted earlier! And id sure love a lean mean ceiling pouch!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I'll PM you my e-mail. I'll need a rough sketch of how you want it laid out, the brand and size of the tools you want to put in it.


----------



## keke

money well spent (hopefully)


----------



## drywallmike08

Occidental best bags hands down !! I bought mine as a Christmas present to me 4 years ago. Still not broke in. Maybe I need to piss on em !


----------



## drywallmike08




----------



## moore

Thanks for the blade Gazman ! :thumbsup:

I'll give it go tomorrow . My Brother will help me hang a 35 board cathedral .. No matter who I work with It seems I always get stuck being the cutter! :blink: 

My Brother and I always have fun working together ..We get to trade info on all the G/Cs we wont work for! And the crazy H/Os to stay clear of!:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

I've got one I've had for years that says Stanley 299 and Made in the USA?


----------



## drywallmike08

It looks like people keep using them because of the size. Why do company's keep making them bigger and bulkier ?


----------



## nodnarb

drywallmike08 said:


> It looks like people keep using them because of the size. Why do company's keep making them bigger and bulkier ?


I like the angled ones. The yellow stanley one is junk. Its potmetal and after a little over a year the blade has nearly cut through the knife!

Had an irwin with the bend for years till it grew legs. Saw a fat max one a guy had and it was HUGE. Wouldnt fit in my knife hole.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Thanks for the blade Gazman ! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll give it go tomorrow . My Brother will help me hang a 35 board cathedral .. No matter who I work with It seems I always get stuck being the cutter! :blink:
> 
> My Brother and I always have fun working together ..We get to trade info on all the G/Cs we wont work for! And the crazy H/Os to stay clear of!:yes:


Your very welcome Moore. Hope you enjoy using it. Bazooka wont like it, it aint made in the good old USA.


----------



## scottktmrider

nodnarb said:


> I like the angled ones. The yellow stanley one is junk. Its potmetal and after a little over a year the blade has nearly cut through the knife!
> 
> Had an irwin with the bend for years till it grew legs. Saw a fat max one a guy had and it was HUGE. Wouldnt fit in my knife hole.


+2 on the Irwin, I used the 199's for years and tryed an Irwin with the bend and love the bend and the thumb screw is nice to
I am weired about the feel of my drywall knifes and tapes.
If I try a new tape I will stand in the isle at the store and act like I I am taking it out of my pouch and switch hands and measure the shelves in the store.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Thanks for the blade Gazman ! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll give it go tomorrow . My Brother will help me hang a 35 board cathedral .. No matter who I work with It seems I always get stuck being the cutter! :blink:
> 
> My Brother and I always have fun working together ..We get to trade info on all the G/Cs we wont work for! And the crazy H/Os to stay clear of!:yes:


whats going on here Moore...


----------



## nodnarb

scottktmrider said:


> +2 on the Irwin, I used the 199's for years and tryed an Irwin with the bend and love the bend and the thumb screw is nice to
> I am weired about the feel of my drywall knifes and tapes.
> If I try a new tape I will stand in the isle at the store and act like I I am taking it out of my pouch and switch hands and measure the shelves in the store.


I am the same way about my knives and tapes. Snips too! I gotta have two pairs of snips, really three. One beater set for framing, one brand new set for bead and ceilings and then some yellow handles for the odd job my usual greens cant cut.

They are labeled!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

nodnarb said:


> I am the same way about my knives and tapes. Snips too! I gotta have two pairs of snips, really three. One beater set for framing, one brand new set for bead and ceilings and then some yellow handles for the odd job my usual greens cant cut.
> 
> They are labeled!


Arrre they made in America


----------



## scottktmrider

I work mainly commercial and have been in the market for a new drywall pouch. I was going to go with the occidental but recently I've been looking at the " bobs leather" ones and may go with Bob


----------



## keke

scottktmrider said:


> I work mainly commercial and have been in the market for a new drywall pouch. I was going to go with the occidental but recently I've been looking at the " bobs leather" ones and may go with Bob


I got the occidental and the only thing I'm sorry about... is that I didn't get it earlier.....THE BEST ONE


----------



## ChicagoHandyman

*Drywall Pouch*

I found this occidental pouch on amazon

$60 shipped. may have to pull the trigger...


----------



## keke

ChicagoHandyman said:


> I found this occidental pouch on amazon
> 
> $60 shipped. may have to pull the trigger...


1 of my friends just bought this one 

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...419981373&sr=8-55&keywords=occidental+leather


I will give a better look now because i like the size :thumbsup:


----------



## nodnarb

scottktmrider said:


> I work mainly commercial and have been in the market for a new drywall pouch. I was going to go with the occidental but recently I've been looking at the " bobs leather" ones and may go with Bob


Im thinking I prefer bobs as well. The occidentals just arent right, i need a classic drywall bag. Not some new "improved" design, i love the quality of the oxy bags just not the design. I just dont think I could handle the change and having to move tools about..


----------



## scottktmrider

nodnarb said:


> Im thinking I prefer bobs as well. The occidentals just arent right, i need a classic drywall bag. Not some new "improved" design, i love the quality of the oxy bags just not the design. I just dont think I could handle the change and having to move tools about..


I know what you mean, if I switch one tool to a different place in my pouch it takes me a week to get used to it


----------



## scottktmrider

How about the diamondback drywall pouch? does anyone have,had or know somebody that does? The only thing is on diamondback web site doesn't show very good pic, like the inside to see if there is tool holders on the inside.
If I am going to lay down that kind of money on a pouch I want to make sure its what I want.


----------



## keke

scottktmrider said:


> How about the diamondback drywall pouch? does anyone have,had or know somebody that does? The only thing is on diamondback web site doesn't show very good pic, like the inside to see if there is tool holders on the inside.
> If I am going to lay down that kind of money on a pouch I want to make sure its what I want.


I think diamondback are customised pouches- sizes, how many pouches and so on


----------



## nodnarb

http://toolbelts.com/

Diamondbacks look like overpriced nylon framing rigs to me .. :blink:

I wouldnt pay anywhere near that much for any less than top quality leather.


----------



## scottktmrider

nodnarb said:


> http://toolbelts.com/
> 
> Diamondbacks look like overpriced nylon framing rigs to me .. :blink:
> 
> I wouldnt pay anywhere near that much for any less than top quality leather.


I don't have a set of the diamond backs but I kind of like them cause they seem to have a more of a slim design.the occedental's seem like you would have to turn sideways to get through a door. 
I can't imagine ever having to carry that many tools on me at one time


----------



## moore

scottktmrider said:


> I don't have a set of the diamond backs but I kind of like them cause they seem to have a more of a slim design.the occedental's seem like you would have to turn sideways to get through a door.
> I can't imagine ever having to carry that many tools on me at one time


If I cant turn sideways and slip through two studs 16 oc with my side tools on . I'm not happy.


----------



## fr8train

I have to turn sideways to walk thru a 24 O.C. opening.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> I have to turn sideways to walk thru a 24 O.C. opening.


I don't eat my wheaties like I should Fr8... I guess. I'm down 15 lbs since this time last year . And I'm shrinking !!


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> If I cant turn sideways and slip through two studs 16 oc with my side tools on . I'm not happy.


:thumbup: I can still manage that even with my recent "Winnie the Pooh _deluxe" _overhang. In no way does that imply I don't NEED TO SHED SOME GUT!!!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall

Been meaning to tell guys pa made me one of his tool pouches I've been using it since I got it .best I've ever had! Thanks pa


----------

